# Linux on shuttle xpc



## ABenz99

I have a shuttle xpc computer, not sure what the exact model is. It looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 the computer in the image, except it has a CD drive. 

Right now it has Ubuntu server installed on it, and I want to install Linux mint.  Normally when I want a computer to boot to the CD, something pops up when the computer is starting that says "press F10 for setup" or "press F11 for boot menu", something like that. On my computer it automatically boots to the hard drive. I have tried pressing F10, F11, etc. when it starts (even though it didn't tell me to, I was just trying some different things) nothing happened. When I disconnect the hard drive, it boots to the CD and works fine, but I cant install it, even if I reconnect the hard drive while the computer is running. If anyone has any ideas, please help me.


----------



## NyxCharon

Can you get to the bios? Just change the boot order so CD is first.


----------



## ABenz99

I'm not sure how to get to the bios, normally when I start a pc, it tells me a key to press to boot to the bios.  This pc immediately boots to the hard drive.


----------



## NyxCharon

It probably just doesn't display a message for the bios. From the xpc site
"If you have an Intel system press F2 to get into the BIOS, any other System press the delete key. "
So either F2 or delete should get you into the BIOS.


----------



## ABenz99

Yeah, delete worked. Thanks!


----------



## ABenz99

Crap, new problem. The cd I planned on using was the wrong version of mint. My dad made me a usb startup disk for Linux Mint 14 64 bit MATE. The usb is an 8GB Razzo Patriot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same computer as before. The problem now is that the computer simply can't sense that the drive is there. I have used this usb drive as a start up disc before, so I know it works.


----------



## NyxCharon

Not all bios can boot from USB. Have you booted from a USB on this computer before?


----------



## ABenz99

No, but in the boot menu, usb is one of the options. It seems like it should work, some computers of the same model don't even have a cd rom.


----------



## NyxCharon

Do you have USB set to boot first in Bios?


----------



## ABenz99

Yeah. USB, then CD, then hard disk.


----------



## NyxCharon

Double check the flash drive. Can you boot from it on another computer?


----------



## DMGrier

On some computer like my Vaio under the boot option in the bios there is a boot configuration, if I wanted to boot from a usb I have to go to the boot configuration and enable external device boot and then make sure that external device boot is the 1st one in the list for the boot.

So look under your boot and see if there is a area to mark your external device from disable to enable.


----------



## ABenz99

I gave up on the usb, and burned a cd of linux mint 14.  It appears to install fine, but I get a message that says "The display server has been shut down about 6 times in the last 90 seconds. It is likely that something had is going on. Waiting 2 minutes before trying again on display :0"  And then it locks up.


----------



## ABenz99

Yeah, The usb works fine. I tried a few different usbs and none of them work, I decided to just burn a cd.


----------

